

Google results including ESPN swap URLs for links to site's category model - jsm386

Not talking about 'Sitelinks' here...Search for, say 'Georgia Tech Football' ESPN, the 2nd or 3rd result, instead of a URL below description, they get espn.go.com › All Sports › College Football (all individually linked). Anyone know how to nudge google to index like that?
======
grayrest
[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/11/new-site-
hierarchies-...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/11/new-site-hierarchies-
display-in-search.html)

To hell with UGA.

~~~
jsm386
Ah...thanks for the info.

